# Furniture layout in an awkward living room?



## Lupinglade (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi all! I was wondering if you could possibly help us.
We have had an issue with our living room being too long and narrow and it having too many walkways/paths. We had a closet in front of the front door too that we tore out to make more room just recently. Now, we're trying to figure out how to make it all work. You see, the actual square footage and area is quite large, but the space seems unusable. Could anyone possibly be able to suggest how we can make this into a proper cozy living room?

We'd like to have a fireplace and a TV over it as well as some cozy seating and a coffee table or something along these lines. Basically, a typical usable living room. The room is bright and feels big but its so hard to make use of  I've attached a picture of the current plan with exact measurements. Can anyone help us?

Thanks!!!

http://www.elegantperspectives.com/plan.png


----------



## jenrick (Jun 28, 2010)

*Furniture layout in an awkward living room*

Wow..you do have a problem area but there are some things you can do to create a beautiful and functional space. Lets start with the entry. I would suggest placing a bench and an armoire on the entry way wall to fill up some of the volume. A round rug would be a nice complement to all the angles in the room.

Wanting a tv above a fireplace can be a problem since you have a very large window that may impact tv viewing. You can place the fireplace and tv on the kitchen wall and place a couch across from it with chairs on either side of the fireplace. Coffee and end tables would be added for support. Keep in mind that the window could create a glare problem.

Placing a game table and chairs in the alcove next to the tower space creates a separate spot for someone to play a game and still see the tv.

The tower area could then become a quiet reading spot with a comfortable chair, ottoman, lamp and table. 

The wall heading into the kitchen could be used to display artwork with a console table beneath it, or a mirror if the window looks out on to a lovely view. Again, that could also impact tv viewing.

What will unify the space are the colors and patterns you use. The style of furniture you use would be determined by your personal preferences. Determine if you are traditional, transitional, contemporary, mediterranean etc.

Hope this helps and check out our blog at www.onlinefabricstore.com for lots of decorating ideas.


----------

